# Consultation on drying and cutting



## DonPilin (Jun 30, 2022)

Hello b day, I have a few questions:
Do I cut the plant from the base? or do I leave a twig with leaves to see if it will grow next year?
next year it will grow (although in theory it dies, but some people say it won't).
2. Is it better to cut a branch and hang it outdoors without sunlight, right, previously removing the leaves to avoid fungus, right?
Thanks
PLEASE NOTE THAT I AM IN SOUTH AMERICA, IN WINTER.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

It will die bro. You have to have so many limbs to keep it alive as a Mother. Why not clone it?


----------



## DonPilin (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It will die bro. You have to have so many limbs to keep it alive as a Mother. Why not clone it?


you say to make cuttings? I guess it will give a few seeds, even if it's a female, so I can plant next year.
PLEASE NOTE THAT I AM IN SOUTH AMERICA, IN WINTER.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

What do you mean even if its a female? Females when pollinated will put out seeds. Males do not,, they just pollinate.
Females that nhermie can put out seeds without a male but you dont want those because they will also Hermie.
Clones are just that. A clone of the plant. Most clone their females where they can grow her again. You can take several clones. You can also clone a clone over and over. Other wise you keep a mother and keep her alive to take clones when you want to grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

If a female is it ready to harvest?


----------



## DonPilin (Jun 30, 2022)

And why would seeds obtained from a feminised seed will tend to pollinate? doesn't it need a male to pollinate?

Do you call a cutting a clone? or is it something different?


----------



## DonPilin (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If a female is it ready to harvest?


I understand that it is, as its leaves are yellowing and it is getting quite cold. Although I suppose I would have to buy a 30x magnifying glass to make sure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

They're cheap and indispensable for proper growing/harvesting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> And why would seeds obtained from a feminised seed will tend to pollinate? doesn't it need a male to pollinate?
> 
> Do you call a cutting a clone? or is it something different?


Females that  are hermaphrodites produce seeds without a male. And yes a cutting is a clone of whatever you took the cutting from.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

If you want to keep the strain going taking cuts is your only choice.  Cuts become clones and clones become plants.  Do you know how?


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

It is gonna be a challenge as the cuts are gonna have to reverse and go back to veg.  I have done this but it is more difficult than if you would have taken cuts while she was still in veg.


----------



## DonPilin (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Females that  are hermaphrodites produce seeds without a male. And yes a cutting is a clone of whatever you took the cutting from.


ok thank you. This plant is made from a cutting, but it is VERY SMALL 25cms at the most...it is not of good quality and I was told that the cause is because it is from a cutting.
I should also try to test how to make it and all that.


----------



## DonPilin (Jun 30, 2022)

pute said:


> If you want to keep the strain going taking cuts is your only choice.  Cuts become clones and clones become plants.  Do you know how?


But if the current feminised plant gives seed, isn't it the same strain?
PS: I don't know how to make cuttings for now.


----------



## DonPilin (Jun 30, 2022)

pute said:


> It is gonna be a challenge as the cuts are gonna have to reverse and go back to veg.  I have done this but it is more difficult than if you would have taken cuts while she was still in veg.


So you mean to make a clone?


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Quick and easy tutorial on cloning a marijuana plant.  Not exactly how I do it but ....


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Oh by the way.....this can be done in South America in the winter....ha ha!


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> But if the current feminised plant gives seed, isn't it the same strain?
> PS: I don't know how to make cuttings for now.


I hardly ever get seeds from a female did you?  You can plant them and they might turn out.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> But if the current feminised plant gives seed, isn't it the same strain?
> PS: I don't know how to make cuttings for now.


Watch video


----------



## DonPilin (Jul 1, 2022)

pute said:


> I hardly ever get seeds from a female did you?  You can plant them and they might turn out.


SO  do you buy them or do you make clones?


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2022)

I have never bought seeds even though I have a fair selection of seeds.  I currently have clones in the dome and some have roots.  I plant seeds to get a new strain going a couple times a year but mostly do clones.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2022)

The seeds I have have been aquired by trading and networking throughout the marijuana community.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah i have never bought seeds. I have won some though. The rest is from my brothers who love Weedhopper. Mostly because of my good looks.


----------



## DonPilin (Jul 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Watch video


the plant I have is very small, and with luck its branch can reach 2 inches as shown in the video. I don't know if it's worth trying to clone such a weak and sickly plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

If its a week and sickly plant im not sure i would want to clone it brother.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> the plant I have is very small, and with luck its branch can reach 2 inches as shown in the video. I don't know if it's worth trying to clone such a weak and sickly plant.


I would wonder why you plant is sick.  Shouldn't be.  What changes need to be made so you don't have those issued on your next grow


----------



## DonPilin (Jul 2, 2022)

pute said:


> I would wonder why you plant is sick.  Shouldn't be.  What changes need to be made so you don't have those issued on your next grow


well...some people told me that making clones weakens the plants...others told me that it weakens the plants...others told me that it's mites, fungus, etc. etc.
Well, if I knew that I wouldn't be on the forum ha ha ha.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

pute said:


> The seeds I have have been aquired by trading and networking throughout the marijuana community.




who needs seeds?

anyone need seeds?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> well...some people told me that making clones weakens the plants...others told me that it weakens the plants...others told me that it's mites, fungus, etc. etc.
> Well, if I knew that I wouldn't be on the forum ha ha ha.


Total complete bullshit. Cloning does not weaken 
the plant. I have cloned many many times and the plants were exactly the same each time,,hence the word clone. You can take clones from clones with same result. Glad your here where you can get the truth instead of smoke blowed up your ass.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)

I have a couple of strains that I have kept going for 10 year or so by cloning.  Make sure that you are listening to people that know what they are talking about.  Most everybody here is a straight shooter.  Lots of bad info out there.

How about some pictures of your plant and we will help get you on track.


----------



## DonPilin (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I have a couple of strains that I have kept going for 10 year or so by cloning.  Make sure that you are listening to people that know what they are talking about.  Most everybody here is a straight shooter.  Lots of bad info out there.
> 
> How about some pictures of your plant and we will help get you on track.


----------



## DonPilin (Jul 4, 2022)

so ........ i cut it now without cloning it? thanks
the best method of drying is with the branch hanging in the open air, without direct sunlight. Thanks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2022)

I trim off all the fan leaves and as much of the small leaves on the buds as I can. You can use the trim to make edibles. I then hang the individual branches up and have them dry in a dark room with air movement provided by a fan( not directly on the hanging branches). The hang for 4-7 days until the buds feel dryish to the touch. The room should be about 50% rh and room temperature. Then I trim the buds off the larger branches and put them in a closed paper bag for a few days gently moving the buds around in the bag a couple of times a day. I then put the buds in wide mouth quart Mason jars with a hygrometer to measure humidity. If when sealed, the hygrometer shows 70% or above, I put them back in the paper bag for a day or so. Once they are below 70%, I will open the lids for an hour or so every day until the hygrometer measures 65% or below. I then will open the jars for 5 minutes a couple of times a day, sealing them back up to allow the buds to slowly dry to less than 60%. Once under 60%, the buds are done curing. Take a look at the harvesting and curing threads on here. There is a lot of good info and a lot of different opinions on how to do it. The above is just how I trim, dry and cure.


----------



## DonPilin (Jul 9, 2022)

if you apply acaricide, do you "soak" it before drying?I saw a video where they put it in a bucket of water and they rinse it so to speak.


----------

